
Containers and Storage: Why We Aren’t There Yet - MilnerRoute
https://thenewstack.io/containers-storage-arent-yet/
======
rektide
There's a lot going on in this article, from a lot of different ends.

One of the big tensions (among many) that I'll focus on is rootless
containers. Frankly it's a bit silly to think containers are useful when you
need root on every system to use them- do people on academic systems simply
not get the ability to use containers? As we move towards multi-tenant,
"hyper-converged" systems (things running lots of workloads), figuring out
who/what to bless as OK is a critical bottleneck, one that needs a lot of
trust.

So the idea has been gesticulating around of "rootless" containers[1]. There's
a lot of recent excitement and work- @lordcyphar has started a dedicated
website for the idea,
[https://rootless.containe.rs](https://rootless.containe.rs) [2], which gives
a broad status overview of the pieces. The "runc" alternative to docker merged
rootless recently, after a year in progress[3], and recent work focuses- as
the article hints at- around the filesystem side of things. He's building orca
to build oci standard images, and although strongly hinted[4] I'm not sure how
exactly that factors in to supporting rootless.

[1] [https://www.cyphar.com/blog/post/rootless-containers-with-
ru...](https://www.cyphar.com/blog/post/rootless-containers-with-runc) [2]
[https://rootlesscontaine.rs/](https://rootlesscontaine.rs/) [3]
[https://github.com/opencontainers/runc/pull/774](https://github.com/opencontainers/runc/pull/774)
[4]
[https://twitter.com/lordcyphar/status/849951277744181248](https://twitter.com/lordcyphar/status/849951277744181248)

------
dominotw
I don't appreciate using poor people picture to represent the awkward state
Linux containers.

~~~
rektide
Not a great take. Your bias that rickshaw == poor isn't kind either. But I
agree that the inference shown isn't a good one.

~~~
dominotw
>Your bias that rickshaw == poor isn't kind either

why else would they be risking their lives by riding 12 to a rickshaw?

~~~
kordless
I think you are in a better position to answer your own question than anyone,
given it's a leading question. I would rephrase that it's not "kind" or
"unkind" but actually _blaming_ to a) be offended for a group of which you are
not a member (riding rickshaw) and b) assuming the group that is riding it, is
poor. For all we know, they may be doing better than the people walking on the
street behind them.

Now, if the photo showed someone removing choice for another, or removing
choice for a group, I could see the point of calling the use of the photo into
question. In this case, however, I think pointing out the straightforward, yet
slightly unsophisticated mode of transportation might do well to describe the
container space. That's speaking from my experience with riding in such a
vehicle, in such a city, and having had to deal with the container space, and
the people in it, a group.

